# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με netmod

## Roronoa

Κατά καιρούς κάνει νερά αλλά με ένα reset φτιάχνει η κατάσταση. σήμερα ή αύριο θα έρθουν από τον οτε και θα το κοιτάξουν αλλά στο μεταξύ είναι σε εταιρία και έχουμε μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο και φαξ εδώ και πολλές μέρες.
τι μπορώ να δοκιμάσω;
ανάβει μόνο το R.P(για την ακρίβεια αναβοσβήνει)
τα Μ.Ρ., LINK, Β1, Β2 δεν ανάβουν καθόλου.
Όμως, όταν κάνω reset για λίγα λεπτά ανάβουν αυτά που πρέπει και έχω τηλέφωνο. μετά όμως πάλι κόβεται! έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση;

----------


## xmperop1

Το ΜΡ είναι η τροφοδοσία από 220v.
Το LINK ανάβει όταν συγχρονίσει το νετμοντ και δείχνει την διαθεσιμότητα της γραμμής.
Τα β1-β2 ανάβουν όταν μιλάει κάποια γραμμή.
Το RP δίχνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο ρεύμα στην γραμμή οχι κατ'ανάγκη και σωστό,μπορεί να ανάβει και από χαλασμένο ρεύμα.
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα από το να περιμένεις είτε να φτιάξουν την γραμμή είτε να σου αλλάξουν νετμοντ.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους πρήξεις στα τηλέφωνα .

----------


## sdikr

Στην εταίρια  έχουν  κέντρο isdn;

----------


## Roronoa

τελικά ήρθαν (στις 2 εργάσιμες που μου είπαν ήρθαν στην δεύτερη πρωί) και έκαναν την πιό γρήγορη αλλαγή που έχω δεί στην ζωή μου. ήταν σίγουροι ότι είχε χαλάσει και απλά έβαλαν το καινούριο και έφυγαν μέσα σε 5 λεπτά! τώρα μιά χαρά όλα... τελικά δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι είχε πάθει... :One thumb up:

----------


## maik

> τελικά ήρθαν (στις 2 εργάσιμες που μου είπαν ήρθαν στην δεύτερη πρωί) και έκαναν την πιό γρήγορη αλλαγή που έχω δεί στην ζωή μου. ήταν σίγουροι ότι είχε χαλάσει και απλά έβαλαν το καινούριο και έφυγαν μέσα σε 5 λεπτά! τώρα μιά χαρά όλα... τελικά δεν έμαθα ποτέ τι είχε πάθει...


Κανεις  δεν θα μαθει.......... δεν αχολειται πια κανεις με τις βλαβες αυτες.  Απλα το αλαζουν χωρις πολλα πολλα.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Αν δεν φτιάχνει μετά από reset τηλέφωνο στις βλάβες αμέσως κερδίζεις χρόνο, παλεύω με 3 netmod στην έδρα και 4 περιφερειακά. Δεν χαλάνε όμως συχνά και πριν λίγο καιρό είχα και 1 santis επιπλέον.

----------

